# Wrestling........ anyone?



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

Does anyone on this board wrestle other than me? And im not meaning the fake wrestling you see one television with two grown men hiting eachother with chairs. I mean like collegic wrestling. Anyone?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Real men play basketball  Just kidding it definately looks like a tough sport.


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

lol i cant bag on b-ball to much my cusin plays


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

i use to for a few years but just stick to golf and archery.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

awirtz26 said:


> i use to for a few years but just stick to golf and archery.


Me too, from second grade all the way to my sophomore year of college. Tore up my shoulder and that was the end of that. Coached for a while and even reffed, truly great sport. I have been demoted to golf these days.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

My dad is a high school coach, has been for years. I know a little about it, but I don't wrestle


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

How long have you been wrestling 08avenger?


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i do baseball, basketball and FOOTBALL!!!!! NEVER DONE WRESTLING


----------



## Hoyt_Hunter89 (Mar 26, 2010)

I do baseball, basketball, football, and wrestling, but Archery is my favorite.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hoyt_Hunter89 said:


> I do baseball, basketball, football, and wrestling, but Archery is my favorite.


Same.


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

Ive wrestled for three years i think my combined record is 77-9 for 6th,7th and 8th grade. I've placed first and second in my confrence then i have been county champ for the last three years. I hope to continue my career in high school.:darkbeer:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

baseball and football....i do enjoy goin to a good wrestlin match every now and again!


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

08avenger said:


> Ive wrestled for three years i think my combined record is 77-9 for 6th,7th and 8th grade. I've placed first and second in my confrence then i have been county champ for the last three years. I hope to continue my career in high school.:darkbeer:


Pretty awesome, Keep hitting the weights and working out even when you think you can't go any more. Most people would never believe just how good of shape you have to be in to go all out for 6 to 7 minutes. Good luck.............


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Wrestling*

I wrestled in HS, College( Augustana, sd 157,165), and 3rd year as Head coach in IA. 
Great Sport,

Turkey165


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Turkey165 said:


> I wrestled in HS, College( Augustana, sd 157,165), and 3rd year as Head coach in IA.
> Great Sport,
> 
> Turkey165


Iowa, Dan Gable was the man up there.


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

He still is!


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Ive wrestled for 11 years now but I think im going to focus completely on my running so I can get a fat scholarship to a school like oregon or something.

But good luck in your wrestling career, Its all about the off season, lift alot of weights but also run alot, the endurance is key. If there are any clubs in your area I would highly reccomend going to those. 

Go for a four-time state champ, there aren't alot of those.


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you guys akk of you for the advice. Ill take it to heart and run with it. THat four time state title is always a thing that is going to be in the back of my head.:wink:


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

i've wrestled for 2 years. i'm in 9th grade now. wrestle 252


----------



## buckcrazy3 (Oct 31, 2008)

ive been wrestling 9 years and was one match away from making it to state this year.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

I play baseball.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I never have done any wrestling, If someone wants to wrestle, I feel wimpy, and then I tell them to pull my bow back and that's when they feel wimpy and then I feel 10 foot tall and bulletproof!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

Geeze how much do you draw if a wrestler can't even pull it back.




Ignition kid said:


> I never have done any wrestling, If someone wants to wrestle, I feel wimpy, and then I tell them to pull my bow back and that's when they feel wimpy and then I feel 10 foot tall and bulletproof!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i did for 2 years but quiet when i got into archery


----------



## apex hunter (Feb 18, 2007)

i have wrestled since i was like three or four my uncles got me in to it but only wrestled one match last year and this year five before re injuring my thumb then when over compinsating my shoulder so hopefully ill be back for my senior year and maybe go to junior college to wrestle i wrestle from 171s to heavy wieght did i did two at 215s one at 71s one at 89s and one at heavy wieght this year alll igot to say dont flexulate your wieght does [email protected]@ to your body and i feel it now and am only 17:dontknow:


----------

